
Ask HN: Would you consider using a decentralized cloud storage for your apps? - aravindh61k
I&#x27;m Working on a decentralized cloud built on EOS Blockchain. Wanted to ask the HN community, would you consider using one over AWS S3&#x2F;google cloud?
What would make you move? Security, Privacy, Price, Transparency, speed, or none?
======
JohnFen
I would not be interested -- but I'm equally uninterested in the other cloud
providers as well.

The one use for the likes of AWS that does appeal to me is the ability to test
on a larger scale than I could otherwise. For that purpose, centralization
isn't an important consideration. The ability to spin up thousands of VMs with
a minimum amount of fuss, and to have them be performant, is more important.

